# 01324 Fault Code



## jjw1979

Hi, I am new to the forum and have joined to hopefully get some help!!!

I've recently discovered the ESP warning light is coming on everytime I set off. I have had a diagnostics check done and I have the fault code 01324 All-Wheel Drive Module - J492 No Communication. Has anyone come across this, and if so any ideas on how bad this is????

It is a 2001 Roadster 225BHP.

Hoping someone out there can help!

Thanks!!!


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk

Sounds like your Haldex Controller is at fault

Here are a few previous threads on that code

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=183551&start=0&hilit=01324

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=177632&start=0&hilit=01324

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=160196&start=0&hilit=01324


----------

